# My BAD experience with FIRECRACKERS :(



## gioua (Mar 6, 2011)

I have eaten these exact same firecrackers from the exact same batch before and this last time I decided to eat a full firecracker... HUGE MISTAKE!! Now I do normally have a a high tolerance for weed. I usually smoke about 10 joints a day and have only been smoking since Oct 2010 (had smoke from age 14-22) stopped smoke since age 22 till I turned 40. 

My first experience with the firecrackers I ate a full one (on a full stomach and well I was high at the time as well) I dont recall too much other then about the 90 minute mark I was feeling really good.. this last time I ate the full one. I was told it was about 3grams maybe a bit less but I knew what happened from the last time I ate them from the same batch so I was not too worried. I am not sure wtf happened from one firecracker to the other. I know the last firecracker I ate the firecracker sat for about 3 weeks and it must have metamorohe3d into something strange cuz at the 90 minute mark on these firecracker I was so damn stoned I really thought I was going to have to go the the ER. IT Flored me bad!! I cant really compare it to a mushroom buz since the mushroom buzz was much more enjoyable then the firecracker buzz. The buzz lasted from about 2pm till the next day. ( swear I woke up stoned) I am not sure if my effects were so damn strong or I was just so damn weak since I had currently lost about 10+ lbs from having pneumonia and a bad chest infection. 

I swear I wanted to go into more detail about this buzz.. but honestly the buzz was lost on me at the time because I was so busy praying to any and all the gods I could think if to allow me to make it thru this and not sound like that cop who called into the PD and thought he w3as dying or dead due to eating pot brownies... BUT I can say this about the buzz..
I wont ever do that again WILLINGLY (I forced myself to eat to kinda kill the intensity of the buzz) nothing worked but time.
I can recall only a few things most of it was praying (and I am not a religious person) 
I was scared.. YES... but I also knew that I was in control and was able to regulate myself by telling myself over and over.. 
you got your ass in this mess ride it out dont puke (oh yesss I wanted to puke for about 20 mins straight) it sucked!!
I woke up the next day feeling out of it and that may have been the firecracker and the sickness I had but.. damn.. the buzz was TOO intense.
The next day I ate 1/4th of the firecracker and it was just enuf to make me feel good.. I added another 1/4 piece about 1 hour after the first one kicked in.

I know had I bneen around family I would have been seriously questioned about what the hell was wrong. 

I felt like utter HELL at some points and some points the feeling kicked ass.. (most of the time it was way too intense!)


final note..


DONT EAT more then you know you can.. test your limits, sure you cant die from the weed.. but I know it can make you want to..
I have made myself about 30 firecrackers today... I will have a helluva week coming up!!


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 7, 2011)

Firecrackers are ok but budder launches you into another dimension! Looks like you learned the hard way lol


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2011)

secretweapon said:


> Firecrackers are ok but budder launches you into another dimension! Looks like you learned the hard way lol




I have tried to make budder before *(post results here) was easy to make but I never felt it gave me a good buzz... I had to eat more then I wanted to, to feel anything.

Yes.. for anyone here who thinks they are invincible to the effects of pot taken this way...


Please save your ass and realize you are not invincible and too much.. is too much! the effects of too much are not fun and honestly pretty scary!!


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 7, 2011)

4th of july is fun.


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2011)

I did some more reading today about other peoples bad experiences with edibles... glad I was not the only one who had too much. I see the situations are the same and its nice to know it was not just me wiggin out during this trip... again it was nothing like mushrooms it was about 10 times as strong as the shrooms i took...

all in all.. I have to admit I was glad I finally got to experience that end of the specturm of a edible high and now I know my limits and can gauge future (and current buzzs) to know what I need to make it a good day..


it was not a 100% bad experience I would rate it maybe a 75% bad feeling and 20% good while 5% was OMG I think I have 4 legs and I cant feel 3 of them...


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 9, 2011)

Great read.....LOL
Been there,...done that!
By far the "HIGHEST" I've ever been was on pot brownies. In fact every one in the house is sick with the flu, I was looking for a butter to pot ratio where I can make me some eatables in case I get sick too, I don't want to overdose again. 
Looks like 20 grams of bud trim to 1lb of butter should do it. 
75% bad 20% good and 5%OMG perfect description..
TMB-


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 9, 2011)

Yup can be a bummer of a time, seen it quite a bit. I like to bake and every year I make some treats and we go to a music festival, now my buddys like to drink and don't do drugs except for this weekend. Well every year some one says I can eat a couple and they wind up haveing almost a narcotic psychotic episode or they pass out. My son's friends were over there 25 to 27 and all smoke they all eat a cookie and in 3 hours they all went home because they were to stoned. The sad part is most people will never do it again. Me I make my butter with at least 30g of good weed and that does the trick. Love my peanut butter cookies.


----------



## gioua (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so excited... I have prefected my firecracker recipe so I do not have to eat a whole cracker now.. I can eat just a half of a cracker and be high for a good 8 hours.. I have a 16 road trip comming up from Central Ca to Bellingham Wa in June.. I am so not looking to driving with my back condition I am dreading the drive big time.. but dreading it less now I have some nice snacks to take along! 

I have never and hope to really never have an experience like this... but by modifying the recipe I was able to get a good 8 hour high with a good 2-3 hours where I am BAKED solid and then the rest just a nice fun body buzz (I usually start hitting the pipe by hour 6) but If I eat one cracker by 7pm I am rock solid asleep by 10 till the next am about 7am and still feeling kinda buzzed.. I hate do do that but I usually so-come to the goofy dizzy feeling and just get a solid night of sleep for me is worth it alone.. I have also had one ready first thing in the am (have one by 7am and good till about 1pm makes my weed last so much longer too.


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Mar 14, 2011)

ok... I must be too damned old or somthing..wtf is a firecracker....lol...I have made butter , brownies , even the crackers with peanutbutter ... but I have no idea wth a firecracker is... bring me up to modern times and clue me in guys : -)


----------



## gioua (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeffdt1966 said:


> ok... I must be too damned old or somthing..wtf is a firecracker....lol...I have made butter , brownies , even the crackers with peanutbutter ... but I have no idea wth a firecracker is... bring me up to modern times and clue me in guys : -)


 it's baked weed on peanut butter or nuttella on grahm crackers google edible firecrackers to get some recipes or I am sure we have some on this site too


----------



## kirsteenx (Apr 10, 2015)

So today like almost every Friday for the past two months I had a firecracker. Me and my best friend take one each. And we took it in the school bathroom. Now we're seniors. And since freshman year we've been a little bit reckless. But I have honestly never experienced anything like a trip like this. In homeroom we had to go to the cafeteria for a presentation by the guidance counselor. And within those 15-20 minutes I was completely stoned. It was to the point where I couldn't feel my legs, and had a very difficult time to walk. So first period I sit next to what I can only call a pothead and that God I had a substitute that period. Because I was freaking out. I felt trapped inside my own body. And honestly. I was about to start crying. Because I simply did not know what to do. I was unsure if I could get up out of my desk. I was unsure if I could even move frankly. And my phone looked similar to a magnifying glass. The pothead that sits next to me tried reassuring me. And I tried reassuring myself. But he told me at the very end of the period I looked like I was about to go into white death. And I have never experienced anything to this extent before. So I looked it up. And after reading urban dictionaries definition of it I was completely skittzing out. So as I went to second period I was a little bit better, while I my friend that took it too was texting me the whole time freaking out because her legs fell of. At some point. And she was tripping. Then around the first quarter of second period I got extremely bad chills and then I started sweating. And when I mean sweating, my face was drenched in sweat. And after about five minutes (I sit in the front right next to my teachers desk) I completely lost it and threw up everywhere. I tried running to the trash can. And made it but not before it hit the floor all the way there. So I went home. All the while completely embarrassed and stoned. And went the heck to bed. Because I was not doing anything else for the day. I woke up once since nine thirty this morning to throw up and at the moment I am completely stoned still and not exactly sure if today really happened or not. Nothing different was in the crackers. But according to my friend she is still extremely out of it too at the moment. And the boy I bought it off of I trust a lot. And when I asked him what the heck it was he simply said the same stuff he puts in it every time. So I don't know what happened. I don't know how I got sick everywhere. And I really really don't know how this even happened.


----------



## texasjack (Apr 11, 2015)

everybody reacts differently


----------

